# Plastic Sterilite Storage Box



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey everyone..i have a lot of fry that i need to grow out. And I have a pretty big Plastic Sterilite Storage Box that i would like to use as a regular "fish tank". I am going to install a heater and sponge filters in the box. I would like to know if this will work?

Here is a pic of what it looks like.
http://www.sterilite.com/ProductDetail. ... on=Storage


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

No Problemo..will work like a champ. :thumb: 
Just make sure the heater is far enough away from any contact with the plastic.
Good luck to ya.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I use them and they work fine. They're thin though, and will lose heat quickly, so I wrapped mine in 
insulation. I also made a frame that they sit in so the sides don't bow out. Polycarbonate covers help 
keep evaporation down and heat in as well.


----------



## blueinfinity (Jul 17, 2003)

mine are in a dark blue one now for temp holding and they seem happier actually


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

You may have to make a frame that supports the sides to keep them from bulging out. Its lid would help but putting in on once filled with water may be tricky. But a test fill with warm water would tell if its needed.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

now that you guys say it might "blow out" this scares me. :-?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Didn't see where anyone said it could "blow-out" 
I said Bulge out as in swell.... not blow. Maybe I should have side the sides might distrort


----------



## scuba20v (May 28, 2007)

double up the storage bins. this will insulate it and keep it from bulging out. i had great luck growing out fry with my setup :thumb: good luck


----------



## wilpir (Jan 30, 2006)

I use them for koi wintering and growing out fry..work great!!...Wilpir


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I've used super thin walled storage containers several times... I've had them buldge to look very distored... but never had one blow out...

I've also hung HOB filters on the buldged, distored side and it still iddn't blow out. I'll admit they can look pretty scarey when all buldged out. I don't think I would want one in the house that way, but I throw them together in the fishroom as temporary set ups all the time. They make great quarantine and hospital tanks in a pinch.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks everyone. Does anyone know if heat affects anything in them? like the heater for example..will it affect the plastic or the water since it isnt glass?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

It may be possible for the heater to melt the plastic, but heat will not release any chemicals/toxins into the water from the plastic...

Real old heaters would usually get hot to the touch when in use in an aquarium... I currently use Visi Therm Stealth heaters which have a black plastic exterrior. These heaters do not get hot to the touch even when in use in the aquarium. But if pulled out of the water they can get a bit warm.

Visi Therm Heaters are designed to shut off when removed from the water. I believe the way the heater knows it is out of water is because it will heat up too much, trigger a sensor and turn itself off.

The easy answer would be... put the heater in a tank and turn it on... then feel the heater and see how warm it feels. It would probably have to feel pretty darn hot to melt the plastic.


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

My DIY wet/dry and sump setup is made of three Rubbermaids and my hospital tank is a 5 gal. Sterilite. They work great. Just mind your heater placement. Good luck.


----------



## BadFishPa (Dec 27, 2008)

I was afraid the heaters would affect the plastic side so i drilled holes in the sides at water lever and slid a small wooden dowell rod across the top a few inches from an end that was sealed with polyurithane spray. Then i clamped my heater to the dowell, realizing then the dowell will turn i put silicon sealer around the hole and let it dry stopping the problem. Then to stop small bowing problem i put a 2x4 down both sides in the middle and screwed them together with more 2x4 across the ends to support the shape of the tote..


----------

